
Laid-off Cisco workers undoubtedly thrilled over company's planned dividend - abennett
http://www.itworld.com/business/120715/laid-cisco-workers-undoubtedly-thrilled-companys-shareholders-over-dividend-plan
======
webPolitics
I love the sarcasm :)

